# THE smallest MAC collection on Specktra!



## DamenesGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

Erm, thats it, and they came today yay, still in box : )

* Retrospeck
*Trax
*Greensmoke
*Black Tied
*Electric eel
*woodwinked


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats! I love getting packages! Electric Eel is a great color! enjoy!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 18, 2007)

We all gotta start somewhere.  Have fun watching it grow!


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

I can't wait to try electric eel i love the blues!


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 18, 2007)

You're doing better than me right now anyways... I've only got Select Coverup, Underage Lipglass and pro lash. But then again, I like to do my search carefully before going in for the kill.


----------



## Nicolah (Jul 18, 2007)

I need to get Electric Eel.


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 18, 2007)

those are awesome colors to start with!!....awesome


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 19, 2007)

we all start out small. but as time goes by it'll get bigger and bigger! and you picked some great e/s to start off your collection!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 19, 2007)

Great start!


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks! Way to many to choose from though lol


----------



## missababe (Jul 21, 2007)

I started out with some pigment samples lol

You definitely have a good start going on!!

And I too am in *love* with electric eel!!


----------



## s_prev (Jul 21, 2007)

haha well you would have also beat me until recently, i started out with studio fix and seedy pearl e/s


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 22, 2007)

these are great starter items! now that you've started.... prepare to buy more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol i love electric eel and i seriously need to get black tied! great haul!


----------



## kk-skinny (Jul 24, 2007)

that's okay before a couple days ago, my collection was smaller than that xD
:] i have

 blush, liner, 2 shadows, and 2 falsies.

and as soon as i run out of my smashbox, ,which i hit the pan the beginning of july i think, or last month, im almost done with it, i will get electric eel too! it's gorgeous!


----------



## CHICGIRL (Aug 20, 2007)

The smallest Mac collection is mine
Only four lipsticks
angel
rage
myth
darkside
and an eyeshadow at the moment , but I love it
aquadisiac

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DamenesGirl* 

 
_Erm, thats it, and they came today yay, still in box : )

* Retrospeck
*Trax
*Greensmoke
*Black Tied
*Electric eel
*woodwinked_

 ​


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey for a small collection you have awesome colors!  And I think everyone starts off small, but the addiction won't let you say no to an eyeshadow and that is how it all starts!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 24, 2007)

We all started somewhere !! 

Be aware, ones you start, you definitely want more :nod:


----------

